
Kops 101- the Kubernetes Deployment Game-Changer - dpolstra
https://www.reactiveops.com/blog/kops-101-the-kubernetes-deployment-game-changer/
======
alpb
This turned out to be a more marketing/consulting post than I expected. It
says 101 on the tin box, I expected to see a small demo or links to
documentation.

